# Side Dish Ideas For A Tilapia Dish?



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

I am working on my menu planning for the next few weeks and I found a new tilapia dish that sounds yummy. However, the ingredients are just different enough from our usual fish dishes that I'm not sure what to serve on the side. It is tilapia over a wine/cream sauce with carmelized apple topping. But what do I serve with it? I was thinking spinach would be good, but we're having that with the meal from the previous night, pancakes with spinach and chicken. Any ideas?


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Hmm, interesting. Sounds like it has some pretty strong flavors, so I'd keep the sides simple -- maybe a green salad with vinaigrette and brown rice. Or maybe a winter squash, roasted or steamed and mashed with butter and salt and pepper.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

A simple garlic green beans or asparagus may be good.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks! I think we'll plan on a salad, garlic green beans, and quinoa.


----------

